# clavier Ipad: Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover



## Lefenmac (28 Juin 2012)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse.


http://www.logitech.com/fr-be/tablet-accessories/keyboards/ultrathin-keyboard-cover

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsIJUiTlrGI


Dans le mag où j'ai trouvé l'info ils donnent comme qualités: précision de la frappe et qualité matérieux et regrettent l'absence de rétroéclairage


----------

